# Battery change for aerospace question



## prsist (Jun 8, 2008)

I read when digital display flashes that indicates the battery needs to be changed, true? Or could there be more serious issues with the watch? The watch is only 3 years old. That seems such a short time to have the battery changed. Any insight would be appreciated. In reading the forum I read a post that sending the watch to Breitling they will change the battery, gaskets, exchange the dial and bracelet at a large cost. I am looking to have just the battery and gaskets serviced, unless of course they find something else. Can my local AD perform these tasks?


----------



## ffeelliixx (May 22, 2007)

Yes, if it's flashing, it's time for a new battery. 3 year battery is not unsual for an Aerospace.

Unlike the Emergency, BUSA will change the battery alone on an Aerospace without servicing the watch. I called BUSA about this a while back, and I want to say their price was around $65 for a battery change. 

Instead, I went with my local non-AD watchmaker who changed the battery for around $15-$20, and it was ready the same day.


----------



## prsist (Jun 8, 2008)

Did that price include new gaskets? How do you like your Aquaracer Chronotimer in comparison to the Aerospace.


----------



## ffeelliixx (May 22, 2007)

prsist said:


> Did that price include new gaskets? How do you like your Aquaracer Chronotimer in comparison to the Aerospace.


Not sure about the gaskets. Give BUSA a call. They'll be happy to answer your questions.

I like the Chronotimer quite a bit, but nothing beats my Aerospace. The Chronotimer is actually superior in terms of function, 300m vs. 100m for the Aero. Also, you can read the date while in chrono and timer modes - you can't on the Aero. But the Chrono lacks the Aero's thermocompensated movement.

The one thing that bugs me about the Chronotimer is the skeleton hands can be difficult to read at a glance. The upside is that, unlike my Aero and E, the hands never block the digital display. I dislike the ticking second hand on the Chrono and much prefer the Aero's lack of second hand. Overall, I think the Chronotimer is is a really nice watch, especially for what they're going for 2nd hand. The AR coating is on par with Breitling's.

Unfortunately, my Chronotimer is on a bracelet and I'm a strap guy (bought 2nd hand on ebay). The straps have been on back-order from Tag for months.


----------



## RJRJRJ (Apr 5, 2008)

prsist said:


> Did that price include new gaskets?.


It must have. I doubt Breitling would send out a watch unless it was ready to perform 100%.


----------

